# slush machine



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

is there any 1 ho lives in lanzarote knows of any slush machine company that rent there machine out to bars thanks


----------



## sab23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Get in touch with this company, they are based in Malaga but I know they were looking into getting into the Lanzarote market a couple of years ago. Not sure what happened in the end. Slush Spain S.L. - home


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

sab23 said:


> Get in touch with this company, they are based in Malaga but I know they were looking into getting into the Lanzarote market a couple of years ago. Not sure what happened in the end. Slush Spain S.L. - home


thank u


----------

